# iPhone micro SIM from etisalat?



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm considering buying an iPhone from a non-etisalat retailer.

Does anyone know: 

(a) how much the micro SIM from etisalat costs?
(b) if I can purchase the micro SIM only, without having to subscribe to an etisalat 'package'? 
(c) if I would be able to retain/use my existing number?

(Needless to say, answers to none of these questions can be found on their website.)

Thanks in advance.

teuchter


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

I just bought a pay as you go sim, then registered it in a normal phone (normal size sim) and then cut it to size for the iphone.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You can get a sim card cutter from Amazon for about £3.50 +shipping. Just watch out for some of the older sims. The chip part is less central on some of them and the cutter can trim the edge of the chip - which wouldn't be good!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Mrs Confiture changed her phone to one that needs a micro sim.

We went into the Etisalat store in Mirdiff City Centre and they gave her a new micro sim and transferred her number on to it.

The transfer took a couple of hours and cost 30Dhs. She's pn prepay (Wasel) and there was no suggestion of tariff or package. It seemed irrelevant tbh as this was just a SIM swap.

We then went into Axiom and bought an adaptor so she can put the new sim back in her old phone as a "full size" if she needs to.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Mrs Confiture changed her phone to one that needs a micro sim.
> 
> We went into the Etisalat store in Mirdiff City Centre and they gave her a new micro sim and transferred her number on to it.
> 
> ...


Perfect, Confiture - exactly what I needed to know! Much appreciated.

teuchter


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone knows if I can get a micro sim at the mobile stores in Dubai airport on arrival?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Perfect, Confiture - exactly what I needed to know! Much appreciated.
> 
> teuchter


And just for reference, it is the same with Du. 20 dhs to get a micro sim, and no data subscription required (on a pay as you go connection). Also, du has data packages where you can pay as little as 20 dhs and get 40 MB.


----------

